# Finally...Rotiforms installed.



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, finally got the shipment from Rotiform in California, took a good 4 months to get these in but they were worth it  hope you guys enjoy. I used stock tires for now soon ill be stretching a hankook v12 tire on them ( nothing stoopid ) and a bit lower in the rear. I don't mind the gap since I have that magnaflow muffler but until she falls off, I wont be going any lower lol. custom exhaust in the near future then ill go moar low. BTW, these are 18" Rotiform VCE with a +40 offset. cheers


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

oh and P.S. ....don't mind the picture with my grandmother lol, shes digging the Roti's.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

How many months till you get a modern camera? Did you get these from a gas station surveillance camera? Lol


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Dude!!! I ******* love the look so different so sexxxxxxxxy!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Man....this is just my opinion...and I apologize.Diggin the roof rack and the springs... But those is the ugliest $1200 Ive ever seen someone spend on a cruze to date XD


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No need to apologize at all brother , glad you like rack ( still gotta complete it ) and the coilovers** not springs. But have a good night dude thx for your opinion


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha yes my brother, something "different"  




ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Dude!!! I ******* love the look so different so sexxxxxxxxy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahahaha , c'mon man...... Then I'll be even more in the hole, lol 



fred20 said:


> How many months till you get a modern camera? Did you get these from a gas station surveillance camera? Lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I paid $2700 CND , keep in mind I had to pay a brokerage fee from pfaff tuning. Finally got my coilovers balanced and tuned by them as well. Stretch is coming, soon.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

i like them very different no one elses cruze can compare now


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> oh and P.S. ....don't mind the picture with my grandmother lol, shes digging the Roti's.


Ahh haaaa, I was about to say I didn't know you were so old. Bought to give you props for being an old granny with a lowered Cruze .

I gotta say, I'm still on the fence with these. I like the wheels, but I just think they don't work with the Cruze. Like the DIA's rotiform just came out with, they look bad ass on the Tjin F-150 and VW Beetles, but aside from that I have yet to like them on any other car.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

They look like rolls Royce wheels!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> They look like rolls Royce wheels!


Holy crap they do! They're a variant of the Phantom wheel with more spokes... I never saw that before.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha , I like honesty .....and if we were all the same this world would be boring I guess lol. I'm not in no competition with anyone I just do my own thang with my toys you should know I post 3 pics a day on insta



Smurfenstein said:


> Ahh haaaa, I was about to say I didn't know you were so old. Bought to give you props for being an old granny with a lowered Cruze .
> 
> I gotta say, I'm still on the fence with these. I like the wheels, but I just think they don't work with the Cruze. Like the DIA's rotiform just came out with, they look bad ass on the Tjin F-150 and VW Beetles, but aside from that I have yet to like them on any other car.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Appreciate it 



ehousel said:


> i like them very different no one elses cruze can compare now


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the wheels and I like your car but together its not clicking for me. I think it the tires throwing it off for me. I like a little more meat on my wheels. But as long as you are happy thats whats important. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thx bro , I went for a euro look .... I knew it was gunna throw people off, I'm odd lol. 



jjducky said:


> I like the wheels and I like your car but together its not clicking for me. I think it the tires throwing it off for me. I like a little more meat on my wheels. But as long as you are happy thats whats important.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wheels are different for sure..but digging the car other wise! It all looks good man! Thumbs up !


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I like them. What width? 18x9? And why a +40 you could have went with a +35 or even a +30 would have worked. Just not my style of flush but looks really good on the cruze. Nice work. 


If you need help with tire choice that will give you a good stretch send me a PM


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im sorry, they are 35 I thought it was 40 for some reason but I had to double check, thanks man glad your a fan of this style. I got the Hankooks V12's and my sales rep is really good with tires but ill make sure to show u once stretch is complete! cheers




SneakerFix said:


> I like them. What width? 18x9? And why a +40 you could have went with a +35 or even a +30 would have worked. Just not my style of flush but looks really good on the cruze. Nice work.
> 
> 
> If you need help with tire choice that will give you a good stretch send me a PM


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and they are 18" x 8.5", rotiform didn't offer these in 9.5's....bummer


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Talked with IROCZILLA (Logan) over FB, and we think we've figured it out. The gunmetal grey solid face blends too much with the 40 offset/no cave. If you had done the Monster green you had on your LTZ (RS) rims with something along the lines of this lettering:










It would be doper than the pope.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Doper than the pope smoking dope? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Im sorry, they are 35 I thought it was 40 for some reason but I had to double check, thanks man glad your a fan of this style. I got the Hankooks V12's and my sales rep is really good with tires but ill make sure to show u once stretch is complete! cheers




Be carful the V12s have a very soft side wall when stretched and tend to crack at the bead. Also they run wide so keep that in mind. I'm not sure if the bead issue has been fixed but it is common


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Doper than the pope smoking dope?


The dopest of dope.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice! Grandma looks happy about them too.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Totally understand your reasoning and who knows maybe a possible colour change down the line lol, I doubt it tho I love gun metal on gun metal 




Smurfenstein said:


> Talked with IROCZILLA (Logan) over FB, and we think we've figured it out. The gunmetal grey solid face blends too much with the 40 offset/no cave. If you had done the Monster green you had on your LTZ (RS) rims with something along the lines of this lettering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had no idea about this thanks for your time, I will for sure look into this for the near future. 



SneakerFix said:


> Be carful the V12s have a very soft side wall when stretched and tend to crack at the bead. Also they run wide so keep that in mind. I'm not sure if the bead issue has been fixed but it is common


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice wheels suit the car well looks good and different too your should get the centre caps done in matt black or carbon wrap and the wheel nuts in anodise black or red maybe just to set it off more just a suggestion :goodjob:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're looking for tires to stretch, I just put on a set of Michelin Pilot Sport A/S+s on mine, and I love the way they handle. Went from Nitto Motivo's to them and I still have about the same grip. Went from 235/45/18 to 225/40/18 on an 18x8.5" wheel.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I had the old school version of these on my corrados they were designed to circulate the air around the brakes with I noticed a significant difference in fade on the track


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm still looking around for something wild but still clean nothing stupid. I'll keep you guys posted but thanks for your feedback, means a lot! 



Cruze SRIV said:


> Nice wheels suit the car well looks good and different too your should get the centre caps done in matt black or carbon wrap and the wheel nuts in anodise black or red maybe just to set it off more just a suggestion :goodjob:


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Those are some of the nicest wheels I've seen on a Cruze. You gotta love the euro look. It's a little old seeing the same old styles that everyone is using.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha yes my ddude thanks a lot!!





fernando8877 said:


> Those are some of the nicest wheels I've seen on a Cruze. You gotta love the euro look. It's a little old seeing the same old styles that everyone is using.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dude your car looks sick. There not my style but sick none the less. Definitely one of the few wheels that aren't played out on any platform. 

I agree with the rest, different color than car (or if they would have been concave) and it would have been doper that shope.


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

And they are Grandma approved! LOL


----------

